
Show HN: Get notified when new trading pairs are added to GDAX - flysonic10
https://beep.network
======
flysonic10
Marion and I put this small app together to reduce some of the information
asymmetry in the cryptocurrency markets. We focused on a super simple signup
flow and out-of-the-box scalability. It's built totally serverless with
lambda, kinesis, dynamodb, auth0, twilio, and sendgrid.

